# Παλαιστινιακό κράτος



## Costas (Nov 30, 2011)

Μια είδηση που (δεν έτυχε;) να τη διαβάσω πουθενά. Τη βρήκα στη Χααρέτς της 3ης Κισλέβ του έτους 5772:

Iceland becomes first Western European country to recognize Palestinian state


----------

